# nose roll vs butter is there a difference?



## Andie Rogers (Sep 5, 2014)

Can some-one please help me with a definition.

Is there a difference between a nose roll (or tail roll) and a butter?

Doing my APSI L3 soon and freaking out about the freestyle component.

my BF says that a nose roll starts with a centred stance, and then rolls around an edge of the nose with a quick rotation, while a butter starts with the board on the nose / tail with a flat base, then adds the rotation. 

is it just semantics? is there a difference?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like jargon.
Is it a fakie ollie or a switch nollie?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's my understanding that "Butters, Buttering" is first a generic term for flatland tricks when riding the board in a "Pressed" position either nose or tail. 

That said, a straight butter, is simply riding straight, reg or switch while pressing the board. (...nose or tail slightly raised,)

Nose/Tail rolls, are when you are adding rotation to your press and swinging around 180 degrees on the nose or tail of the board. Additionally, you can add ollies, nollies, and other variations of moves to make them even more Steezy! . You can either be riding a straight press and then rotate around, or you can start your rotation while riding flat and then raise your nose or tail for the nose rolls!

Then of course,... Just to add to you confusion! You can do them Front side, Back side, reg, switch, etc, etc. :blink: 

In general tho, the term Butters is / can be used generically for mist all of them. 


Jeb,(...as Snowmie.com) as well as Snowboardaddiction.com has video showing and describing most of those variations of buttering moves. 

Hope that helps! Good Luck!


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

what chomps said. 

except I think you can also do rolls without any buttering at all. I used to do them with my old wood plank before I knew anything about buttering. what I mean is the nose/tail doesn't flex at all, it kind of just "rolls" around the edge. then again I don't hang out in the freestyle circles so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I've always understood buttering to be a generic term for various flat ground presses the same way jibbing covers a variety of rail tricks. A nose roll is a specific butter trick the same way a boardslide is a specific jib trick. 

This is just my interpretation however, there are probably others on here that are more knowledgeable on "correct" freestyle terminology.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Andie Rogers said:


> Can some-one please help me with a definition.
> 
> Is there a difference between a nose roll (or tail roll) and a butter?
> 
> ...


Your friend is overthinking. S/he is referring to buttering.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WWAAjrxTb0o

Some buttering for you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> what chomps said.
> 
> except I think you can also do rolls without any buttering at all. I used to do them with my old wood plank before I knew anything about buttering.*what I mean is the nose/tail doesn't flex at all, it kind of just "rolls" around* the edge.[/B] then again I don't hang out in the freestyle circles so don't take my word for it.


Yup!! That's just doing "Flat Spins!" It's good practice for working on your edge awareness and control before you start adding extra elements to them. Like presses etc!

Like has been said, all encompassed in gereric "buttering" tricks. 

BTW, to the OP, you can search the forum under my username for "misc. video!" I have a SHITON of Ryan Knaptons buttering tutorials posted in that thread. That might help u out too. (...he gives a name for ea. buttering trick he does in his tut's.)


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Yup!! That's just doing "Flat Spins!" It's good practice for working on your edge awareness and control before you start adding extra elements to them. Like presses etc!


no, not flat spins. what I would do is lift the tail off the ground and rotate frontside 180 while the nose still touched the snow. what I meant was that the nose wasn't "pressed" at all, it was just touching to help with the rotation.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I have a SHITON of Ryan Knaptons buttering tutorials posted in that thread. That might help u out too. (...he gives a name for ea. buttering trick he does in his tut's.)


Ryan Knapton is the shit! his technique is unbelievable!

and he rides a stiff ass cambered board


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

A nose roll is a form of buttering.

So...like you said...semantics.

/endthread


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> A nose roll is a form of buttering.
> 
> So...like you said...semantics.
> 
> /endthread


The problem is though with certifications and the like, a lot of it is based on semantics. They over-think and over-analyze everything. The point of the certifications is to make sure they know their shit, but I mean, c'mon.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

And the level 3 is no joke. In fact, just a fair warning, if you're needing to ask questions like this on a forum you should make sure you seriously study and you better be sure your riding is top notch. It's an expensive test to fail and honestly I haven't met many level 3 certs who needed to ask something that simple, especially on a forum. Not trying to insult or tell you not to do it but a ton of people fail it. Level one is made for a 4 year old. Level 2 is something most people who have ridden for a while can pass but 3 is something that takes far more than simple riding experience.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The guy who taught me how to ride was a level 3. Dude was a fucking wizard. Watched me ride for like 20 seconds, then just said stop. Do this, this and this. Shit just clicked immediately. He was like, alright cool. Let's go ride!


----------



## Andie Rogers (Sep 5, 2014)

*thanks for your replies*

thanks to everyone for your replies & advice - clears it up for me


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Jeb,(...as Snowmie.com) as well as Snowboardaddiction.com has video showing and describing most of those variations of buttering moves.


I really wish I had the domain name snowmie.com to forward to the actual domain at snomie.com. Or better if I could go back in time and change my company name to something that didn't get misspelled all the time, that would be great 

Anyhow, on topic with the thread, the butter videos chomps is referring to are the first videos you get in our free lesson series at: Free Snowboard Freestyle Lessons & Trick Tips


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jed said:


> I really wish I had the domain name snowmie.com to forward to the actual domain at snomie.com. Or better if I could go back in time and change my company name to something that didn't get misspelled all the time, that would be great ….



Whoops,.. sorry about that. I had a feeling I didn't get that quite right, I knew it was an odd spelling for the site, but I was posting while in surgeons waiting room with some slow assed 3G. I guess I just didn't feel like searching around to get it right! :blush: My Bad! :signlol:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Haha all good, I think a lot of my long time readers still misspell it as well.


----------

